# kann keinen Channel mehr erstellen (TS3)



## Juanfang (22. Februar 2014)

Ich habe seit heute das Problem das ich bei meinem TS 3 keinen Channel mehr erstellen  kann warum auch immer, hat jemand evtl. eine Lösung für mich??

es erscheint folgende Meldung beim erstellen (insufficient client permissions (gescheitert an i_channel_min_depth)

würde mich freuen über eure Hilfe danke schon mal


----------



## MezZo_Mix (22. Februar 2014)

Du hast einfach keine Rechte mehr dafür


----------



## BiosShock (22. Februar 2014)

Das geht schnell bei TS sich selber die Recht zu nehmen...  

Kann ich Lied von Singen. 

Frag mich aber jetzt wie Du die wieder bekommst.


----------



## Juanfang (23. Februar 2014)

...hm... also es wird mir immer noch angezeigt das ich Adminrechte habe

dann bleibt mir wohl nichts übrig als auf den Support zu warten


----------



## Juanfang (24. Februar 2014)

Support Meldung: um den Fehler zu beheben einfach das Rechte " i_channel_min_depth" für die Server Admin Gruppe suchen und den Wert in -1 ändern

hat funktioniert


----------

